# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  O meu caixote de 700 Litros - Projecto

## Pedro Gomes

olá a todos,
conforme alguns já conhecem eu tenho um post no site de aquariofilia, mas achei que era altura de colocar aqui também, afinal, este forum tem a sua dinâmica própria, que, diga-se, agrada-me. Parabéns aos responsáveis pelo forum.

Vou assim colocar algumas imagens por ordem cronológica para se ficar com o histórico e continuarei a postar as novidades.
Tudo demorou muito tempo porque estive a trabalhar no estrangeiro e fui fazendo evoluir o projecto conforme era possível.

Início do projecto - 7 Outubro 2005:

Setup
Sistema de Cifão, zero ruido!
Aqua: 135Ax60Lx65Alt
Sump: 85x50x60
Iluminação: 2x250 HQI 10.000K + 2 x 54 T5 Actínicas
Bomba Retorno: Eheim 1262 3400 L/h
Circulação: 2x Turbelle 6000 (Max.7000L/H) 1 uma de 12000L/h + Controlador 1095
Escumador: H&S 1260
Reactor de Kalkwasser DIY
Tunze Osmulator
Osmose - Uma alemã com 6 estágios
50 kg de rocha morta (pratos, tonga e rocha normal)
40 kg de rocha Viva 


Setup


Coluna Seca


Contas - De facto só assentei no setup quando escrevi as coisas, e já que estavam feitas, aqui ficam, pode ser que ajude quem nunca as fez (desactualizado).


Tipo de Móvel a construir 


Aqui está como ficou o Móvel




Esta é a imagem final da coluna seca.





Coluna seca em mais detalhe.


A Sump já arrumadinha



Detalhe do lado Direito da Sump


Recorte do Móvel com a Parede. Este é um pormenor que tendo acontecido sem querer, visto que foi a forma de acrescentar o aqua já depois da estrutura de ferro estar feita, não deixa de ser interessante. O Aqua encosta à parede e entre o móvel e a parede fica na mesma um espaço muito útil para chegar à tomada, limpar ou mexer atrás do móvel. Se fizesse de novo construia assim.

O móvel.
Vou ainda mandar fazer a parte do móvel que vai tapar a calha até ao nível da água no aqua para só se ver o aquário e para a luz da calha (parece que tenho o sol em casa!) não incomode na sala.


Móvel com água no teste de água doce que passou com distinção  :Smile:  .


Imagem da tal Osmose que veio da Alemanha a um preço muito razoável.


____________________________

Actualidade:
esta a é a imagem do aqua apenas com a rocha morta (a calha estava ligeiramente inclinad para trás). Falta ainda mandar fazer a parte de cima do móvel para tapar a calha, só pela frente e pelos lados.

Os 40kg de rocha viva devem chegar dentro de uma semana ou duas.


A recolha de água será no próximo feriado dia 25. já tenho uma bomba com gerador emprestada, mas só consegui arranjar vasilhame para 250L... pois são cerca de 700 Litros  :Admirado:  

Duas possibilidades, vou ao cabo Raso ou perto da Ericeira (eu Moro na Malveira/Mafra), ainda não decidi. 

Se, por acaso, alguém quiser aparecer  :yb663:   :yb677:  ou puder emprestar vasilhame agradecia. Digam-me qualquer coisa no caso quererem aparecer.

Qualquer comentário ao rojecto é bem vindo.

Para já é tudo,

Abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Pedro,

Finalmente fotos desse excelente projecto, calculo o quanto deves estar ansioso por meter esse bicho a funcionar com água salgada!!!

3ª feira também devo ir buscar uns 300l de água, se não te importares também gostava de experimentar essa tua bomba + gerador!!! Estás a planear ir no pico da maré baixa (7:33 ou 19:49)?

Quanto ao aquário parece-me que a rocha está muito compactada, faria uma disposição mais solta com grutas grandes em baixo para os peixes e camarões se esconderem. Tenta usar mais as verticais da rocha, coloca as mais pesadas na base e ligeiramente afastadas dos vidros que não queres limpar no futuro. Espera pela rocha viva e mistura-a com a rocha morta.

Já testaste a circulação aquário/sump? Esse furo parece-me muito pequeno para uma bomba de 3400l/h! O furo grande devia estar completamente desobstruído.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Ricardo estás bom?
Eu testei tudo muito bem e por vários dias com água doce e estava perfeito, o nível dentro da coluna estabilizou e testei o escoamento de emergência mesmo com o retorno já lá dentro e escuou e ainda tinha cpacidade para mais.
Quanto à rocha vai ficar assim até vir a rocha viva de depois tenho de misturar as duas, por isso vou estudar como faço depois.

Tabela das marés - Cascais:
2006-04-25 00:14 3.43 Preia-Mar 
2006-04-25 06:33 0.69 Baixa-Mar 
2006-04-25 12:46 3.37 Preia-Mar 
2006-04-25 18:49 0.74 Baixa-Mar 

Em relação à recolha de água vou optar pelo Cabo Raso. Dado que a maré baixa às 18h49m, vou estar lá às 17h, penso que já deve dar. Se não der sempre se conversava um pouco até dar.

Agora vou fazer uma maldade contigo, esses 300 Litros  :yb665:  ,  era mesmo o que me falta para encher o aqua, tenho 250 + 300, mais umas ajudas e estou lá.
A minha proposta seria desviares esses 300 litros para a Malveira  :SbSourire2:  e eu depois peço a bomba emprestada mais uma vez e vou lá encher-te os teus outro dia. 
Como é ? pode ser.

Todos são bem vindos em aparecer, confirmem só aqui com um post ou mp e, se levarem, digam só a litragem de vasilhame que levam para me ajudar. Aplica-se a mesma proposta do Ricardo, volta-se lá a encher os vossos outro dia, é o mais que posso fazer.

Digam qualquer coisa rapidamente a ver se fica tudo bem organizadinho.

Obrigado,
abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Pedro,

E tens forma de levar mais 300l até Mafra?? É que o meu ferrari não está muito bem das costas (entenda-se suspensão) e só faz mesmo o caminho C. Raso > casa com água às costas!

A tabela de marés está no horário de inverno, pelo que tens de acrescentar sempre 1 hora quando estamos no horário de verão.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente projecto Pedro...muito bem planejado e implementado. :Palmas:   :yb677:  

 Uma coisa que noto e que o "drain" e bem baixo na coluna seca e na minha opiniao vai fazer muito barulho recomendo http://www.dursostandpipes.com/

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro

Concordo com o companheiros Roberto.

Penso que se colocares uma ponta de tubo nessa descarga do overflow podes ainda prevenir a morte de algum peixes (ou outro animal ) que cai dentro da caixa de queda de agua.

Bom projecto. Vou gostar de seguir a evolução.

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Ricardo,
tenho uma Opel Zafira e (devagarito) espero que aguente com essa carga. Se aparecer mais alguém peço para levarem os jerricans mais pequenos. 

Posso contar contigo e com esses 300 Litros?  :yb663:   :SbOk2:  Já te tinha dito que o teu aqua é melhor que alguma vez vi? Lindo, Lindo!  :SbSourire2:  (hehe). vá lá...já tenho lá umas bejecas reservadas para ti!

Uma dúvida, qual a melhor maré para ir ao Cabo Raso? Cheia ? vazia? tinha ideia que era melhor estando vazia.

Se assim for, se a Vazia è às 19h49, vou lá estar cerca das 17h30, pode ser que já dê para ir enchendo.


Julio e Roberto,
primeiro que tudo obrigado pelos comentário.
Em relação à coluna seca, devo-vos dizer que ponderei vários sistemas, incluindo o Durso que gosto bastante, mas acabei por optar por este do cifão (não fui eu que inventei, diga-se).

Se repararem na foto em baixo que tem o teste de água doce (imagem com o aqua cheio) podem reparar que o nível da água está quase no topo. Este sistema tem as seguintes características:
- barulho zero
- nível da água dentro da coluna fica perto do topo mas não muito para ter alguma agitação à superfície.
- recolha da água no tubo mais pequeno (aquele que tem o crivo branco) que faz de cifão.
- O tubo alto serve para saída de emergência, ou seja, se o tubo pequeno entupir, o nível da água sobe e sai pelo tubo mais alto de 50mm, que mesmo com o retorno a sair dentro dele escoa sem problermas, pois testei esta situação várias vezes.
- Controlo do escoamento da água pela válvula de borboleta, que se tem de ir ajustanto lentamente, até o nível dentro da coluna estabilizar perto do topo, mas sem cair água pelo tubo mais alto. Podem ver na imagem da sump a torneira de borboleta preta que permite uma regulação muito progressiva. A seguir a esta torneira tenho uma de bola mas é para poder fechar o escoamento sem ter de desrugular a torneira de borboleta.
- Como é que se consegue equilibrar o retorno com o escoamento ? este equilibrio é conseguido com a pressão/nível da água dentro da coluna que sobe ou desce ligeiramente auto ajustando-se.
- vi a funcionar noutro aqua. Testei com água doce, funca bem e é inigualável em termos de ruido que é zero. 

Se um peixe saltar lá para dentro? bem neste caso::
- o peixe cai 5 cm e fica lá dentro com água - não há problema, apanha-se depois.
- vou proteger o tubo mais alto para não entrar nada lá dentro (rede?). O tubo mais pequeno já está protegido com o crivo branco. Também posso protegar a entrada na coluna com uma rede por exemplo, mas acho que prefiro que o que cair lá dentro fique dentro de água do que emcima de uma rede.

Abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Uma questão importante.
Alguém me dá umas dicas de como chegar ao sítio onde se apanha a água no Cabo Raso ?

Estrada do guincho e depois...

Obrigado,
Pedro

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Se seguires do guincho em direçao cascais asde apanhar um farol do teu lado direito mesmo ai, quem esta virado para foral apanhas do lado direito.
abraços

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Recolha de àgua - Mudança de Planos

As coisas mudaram radicalmente.

Apareceu um santo, a juntar ao que me empresta a bomba, que me arranjou 3 depósitos de e 200L e um transporte, mas só tem disponibilidade de manhã.

Assim sendo a recolha irá ser na praia de Assenta por volta das 7h30. Outra possiblidade é no pontão do porto da Ericeira, mas apanhando água no lado Norte (fora do porto, claro).
Quem quiser aparecer está à vontade, aproveita para encher os seus depósitos, mas em princípio estou completamente desenrascado, seja em litros, bomba ou transporte.

Fica aqui o meu Tel. 912305758 para quem tiver dúvidas.

Fica desde já o meu agradecimentos a todos que estavam a colaborar quer aparecendo quer avisando para as questões logisticas, marés etc.

Abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Pedro,

Acabei por ir colher água ontem ao final do dia, neste momento tenho todos os meus depósitos cheios com água em repouso.

Essa última solução parece-me excelente. Vai actualizando o tópico com fotos!

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Gomes

ok Obrigado na mesma Ricardo.

Com a carrinha de Caixa Aberta, e os 3 bidons de azeitonas de 200L cada mais o vasilhame que tinha foi porreiro, doeu no corpinho, segurar a bomba no mar, transfega de cerca de 700L, mas enfim, correu tudo bem.

Muito obrigado ao João Pereira e ao Paulo Bravo, sem a vossa ajuda tinha sido um berbicacho.  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677: .

Ficam aqui algumas imagens.

Aqua a encher.
Maravilha foi ter-me lembrado de comprar aquele carrinho, que andou a carregar com o bidon de 50L, senão não sei como seria.


A água do mar suginha à farta.


O Aqua no dia seguinte.
Para ajudar na limpeza coloquei um filtro tipo copo com um dos filtros suplentes da Osmose de 5 Microns + Escumador e no dia seguinte já estava porreiro. A seguir vai levar com Carvão Activo uns dias antes de chegar a rocha Viva.


falta ainda:
- rocha viva, cerca de 40kg
- Topo do móvel para tapar a calha
- colocar a reposição automática a funcionar e colocar as outras duas Tunze a bulir, vai aos poucos.
- Falta também os suportes de Iman para as Tunze (editado)
- O Reactor de Kalkwasser vai esperar um pouco (editado)

O Aqua scaping agrada-me e deverá mais ou menos assim quando acrescentar a rocha viva.

Sobre a coluna podem ver o nível da água perto do topo, o suficiente para haver um pouco de queda de água e não ficar com aquela camada oleosa e, ao mesmo tempo, suficientemente baixo para não entrar pela da saída de emergência, leia-se o tubo maior. Neste aspecto, corri alguns riscos diga-se,  mas está a correr bem.

A Osmose está aprovada, até a bomba é silenciosa, 5 estrelas. Pois, é que, por exemplo, uma caixa com 24 filtros de substituição, 6 para cada nível da Osmose, fica por cerca de 60€+ portes. Não é cada um... é mesmo 24 filtros.
Tenho TDS mas ainda não medi, assim que o fizer coloco aqui o resultado.

Abraço,

Pedro Gomes

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> falta ainda:
> - rocha viva, cerca de 40kg


Vais colocar 40 kg de RV e vais manter toda essa RM que aí tens??? Parece-me que vais ter problemas de espaço!!!

Também gosto do layout mas penso que vai ter que retirar alguma RM.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Tens razão Diogo, é possível que tenha de deixar alguma rocha morta de fora, ou até talvez passe alguma para a sump.
Não é que sejam demasiados kg, está mesmo a ser é muito volume e não gostava que ficasse muito atafulhado. Gosto de ver algum espaço livre.

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Gomes

A rocha Morta estava viva?

Estou aqui de olhos esbugalhados  :JmdEffraye: , então não é que fui fazer uns testes e o aqua só com rocha morta está a ciclar. No devia certo?

Aqua sem Luz e com Escumador ligado 50% do dia.
Testes:
5 dias depois de activar o aqua
Nitratos = entre 0 a 5mg/L - achei normal.

10 dias depois de activar o aqua
Temp 24 ºC (ainda não liguei os aquecedores)
Amónia 0,11
Nitritos 3,3
Nitratos 20

Que acham destes valores? são normais quando aqua está a ciclar ou estão a abusar?
Já não fazia testes à muito tempo mas parece-me que estão a pisar o risco.

Mais ainda, tenho uma planta numa das rochas, tipo feto, aí com 2 a 3cm e noto já alguma vida tipo umas cabeças vermelhas ("berbotos") como se estivessem estado sempre ali  :Admirado:  .

É que vou receber a rocha viva daqui a uns dias e esperava ter a água ainda "virgem", a rocha viva ficava a curar à parte, umas trocas de água e assim que estivesse com os testes porreiros ia para o aqua.

Mais uma lição que deveria ter aprendido? ou seja, devia ter curado a rocha morta?
Não estava mesmo à espera que a rocha morta ainda tivesse matéria orgânica em decomposição, depois de estar mais de 6 meses, pelo menos, fora de água.

Que acham destes valores? toca a fazer ums trocas de água ?
Acho que vou controlar a amónia para ver se a matéria em decomposição está a aumentar. Ao fim de duas semanas espero que esteja já a acalmar.

Quem colocou rocha morta no aqua sentiu este efeito ? ou nem por isso?

Caramba assim vou ter 3 ciclos, o da rocha morta, a cura da viva que vai chegar e depois quando juntar tudo  :EEK!:  . Nas calmas claro que já lá vai o tempo em que estas coisas me assustavam.

Abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

Tens de ter paciência e esperar, entretanto aconselho-te a fazer umas análises à água que colheste. Coloca a rocha viva e vai fazendo análises e TPAs semanais para ver a evolução.

Qual era o aspecto da rocha morta? Continha matéria orgânica seca agarrada, cheirava mal??

Boa sorte

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Boas Ricardo,
estive a testar a água que tinha apanhado na praia da Assenta e não podia ser melhor.

Amonia = 0
Nitratos= 0
KH = 7 (a puxar para 8)
Ca = 380

A rocha morta tinha aspecto de "esterilizada" e pouca matéria morta se via. Quando chegou ainda vinha molhada e cheirava como se tivesse vindo directamente do mar, hehe, mesmo.

Apareceram algas castanhas (não muitas porque ainda não liguei a luz, mas de facto o aqua está mesmo a ciclar com a rocha morta. Realmente não esperava.

A Rocha Viva chega amanhã e vai de castigo para um depósito já preparado e depois de limpa vai para o aqua. Depende também do estado em que chega.
Vou também fazer umas trocas de água semanais, por isso não tarda vai ao lugar, esta fase é sempre mais complicada.

Abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Aqui vai uma actualização.

Primeiro a parte dolorosa. A rocha morta e a rocha viva curaram no aqua por isso tinha um camião de Nitratos :JmdEffraye:  .
Só para esclarecer a rocha morta já tinha sido viva como podem ver nas imagens em baixo, esteve 6 meses na arrecadação, mas depois quando entrou no aqua fez ciclar o aqua e chegou a cerca de 50 Mg de Nitratos. Como é que é possível? não sei! fica a lição de curar tudo fora do aqua.

Assim sendo troquei a água toda e toca a recomeçar. Mas desta vez não havia bomba nem carrinha de caixa aberta, nem mais mão-de-obra. 
Pedi emprestado os 3 bidons de 200L cada e coloquei na sala e fui ao mar buscar 200L de cada vez.
2 dias para is buscar água e fazer a troca. É preciso gostar disto...  :SbSourire2:  

Descobri um sitio muito bom para apanhar água, chama-se Cambelas e fica bem para lá da Ericeira, a seguir à praia da assenta. O carro fica a cerca de 10 metros da água. Foi a minha salvação (quando lá voltar tiro fotos). 

Algumas alterações:
- fiz um upgrade à calha de luz e coloquei mais duas flurescentes de 80w 10k. O objectivo é ter as HQI menos tempo ligadas (no meio do fotoperíodo e compensar com estas no início e no fim, pelo menos nos primeiros meses.
- Estou a usar um Ozonizador da Red Sea Delux 200. A água está como cristal, é impressionante de facto. O ORP tem vindo a subir lentamente e está agora em 300 Mv.

Aqui ficam umas fotos, mas não estão grande coisa que a máquina não ajuda. 
Estão um pouco escuras mesmo com 4x T5 80w e 2xHQI 250w tudo ligado  :Admirado:  

Deixei o Layout arejado. O topo esquerdo ainda leva um toque mas para já fica assim.




O meu centro de mesa


A jarra (ponto focal no layout)


Detalhe da textura da alguma rocha morta (que era viva) que recebi. Era uma acropora ?


O Reactor de Kalkwasser  DIY em testes e já ficou a bulir. 


Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Gosto muito do aquascape  :SbOk3:  
Bem aberto com bastante lugar para colocar corais  :Palmas:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Também gostei muito do resultado.
Pedro,
A estrutura está colada ? Há algumas zonas (especialmente a "torre" do lado esquerdo)  que me parecem em difícil equilíbrio. Pode dar problemas no futuro (e falo com experiência no assunto...)

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Obrigado pelas opiniões.

De facto aquele lado esquerdo não está nada colado e tem de ser revisto. 

Comecei a empilhar tudo e quando dei por isso não tinha espaço para os peixes. Desfiz tudo e tentei então deixar mais arejado. O resto da rocha foi para a sump.

Algumas das opções para já:
- O reactor de Kalkwasser liga a bomba de mistura 10 min 3 x dia e nessa altura a reposição desliga por cerca de uma hora, mas acho que vou ter sempre a reposição ligada visto que o topo do reactor tem sempre água limpa. É que me dá jeito manter ao máximo o equilíbrio no volume de água por causa do sistema de cifão que tenho.
Tenho de ver o PH á saída do reactor a ver como está a sair a mistura, se bem ou mal saturada. 

- Prevenir Sobredosagem de Kalk - já pensei ter a reposição a ligar 15 min e a desligar uma hora para minorar os riscos de sobredosagem e subida de Ph, mas depois ia dosear mais água de cada vez e 15 min sempre a correr também já subia muito o PH, enfim ficou como está descrito em cima.

- Luz - estou a dar 6 horas de luz (20h-02h), mais fresco e aproveitando a tarifa biorária. Tenho ligadas as 4x T5 (80w). As HQI só estão ligadas uma hora (23h às 24h), pelo menos durante a ciclagem do aqua. É mais por graça pois fica espetacular com elas ligadas, parece que o sol entrou em casa.

- Temperatura - pois, anda a rondar os 28C, vou para já arranjar uma ventoinha dessas de pc para arejar a sump que com tanta electricidade está sempre muito quente.
Alguém aconselha que ventoinhas comprar, umas que sejam silenciosas?

Ozono - estou a dosear 70mg. Uso bomba de ar e fiz um "T" para o escumador puder receber o ozono mas poder ao mesmo tempo puxar o ar à vontade.

1º Peixe para ajudar no ciclo, talvez quando tiver com 3 semanas se os valores da água estiverem ok.


Tenho ainda alguns barulhos por limar mas vai com o tempo.

Testes:
PH =8
Salinidade 1023
Temp = 28C (ai ai!)
Amónia = 0
Nitritos 0 
Nitratos = 3mg
ORP = 310

Comentários são bem vindos, claro!

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Algumas das opções para já:
> - O reactor de Kalkwasser liga a bomba de mistura 10 min 3 x dia e nessa altura a reposição desliga por cerca de uma hora, mas acho que vou ter sempre a reposição ligada visto que o topo do reactor tem sempre água limpa. É que me dá jeito manter ao máximo o equilíbrio no volume de água por causa do sistema de cifão que tenho.
> Tenho de ver o PH á saída do reactor a ver como está a sair a mistura, se bem ou mal saturada. 
> 
> - Prevenir Sobredosagem de Kalk - já pensei ter a reposição a ligar 15 min e a desligar uma hora para minorar os riscos de sobredosagem e subida de Ph, mas depois ia dosear mais água de cada vez e 15 min sempre a correr também já subia muito o PH, enfim ficou como está descrito em cima.


Pedro,
Eu tenho um aquário muito recente tal como o teu, pelo que pode servir de comparação.
Tenho o reactor de kalk ligado 24/7, alimentado com bomba peristática (neste momento, a cerca de 1lt/h), o que compensa a evaporação, reponde sempre água com kalk. Como ainda não tenho o reactor de Ca ligado, o Ph tem andado sempre (que o medi) entre os 8.3 e 8,4.
Alternativamente, piodes ligar o reactor de kakl apenas durante a noite (leia-se, sem luz), em que o Ph naturalmente desce.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Pedro
Eu já estive em casa do Pedro e o aquario está muito bom,realmente as vezes as fotos nao demonstram o que é ao vivo gostei muito de como esta progectado,a sump esta muito funcional e arrumadinha :Coradoeolhos:  ,e tem tudo o que é preçiso para o bom funcionamento.
O  meu unico senao foi uma parte do layout que nao gostei que ficava na parte esquerda do aquario mas que façilmente se emenda :yb665:  ,mas isto é a minha opniao,claro.
Agora é só esperar pelos peixes para que começe a ganhar vida e para eu lá ir mais vezes.....hehehehehe :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Gomes

João Monteiro,
desde que liguei o reactor de  Kalkwasser, o PH subio gradualmente desde 7.85 até 8,25. 
Já que não tenho bomba peristáltica, estou a deixar sempre a reposição ligada mesmo quando o Reactor está a misturar o Kalk. Vai sempre água limpa (reactor é alto) e assim mantenho a reposição com adições o mais pequenas possível. 
Vamos lá ver como evolui o PH a ver se me safo de colocar uma Peristática, mas depois de dixar a reposição continuamente ligada estabilizou mais.
 - Uma peristática consegue empurrar/Puxar a água cerca de 20 metros ? 
é que tenho o depósito de água de osmose numa divisão diferente, actualmente a ser empurrado pela bomba de reposição da Tunze.

Em relação à ciclagem, estão a aparecer timidamente as algas castanhas com 6 horas de luz das flurescentes e 1 hora de HQI. Vamos se vai ficar pesado pesado em termos de algas, pode ser que não.

Paulo,
a sump já teve mais arrumada, hehe. 
Tás à vontade és bem vindo claro, temos de combinar aqui uma visita com mais calma e deixa lá que também te vou melgar para ver o teu, hehe :Coradoeolhos:  , que está a ficar um espetáculo. Ainda vou mergulhar lá dentro!
Quanto ao lado esquero do layout, eu vou rever quando arranjar alguma pachorra, por agora fica mesmo assim.

Umas questões sobre o reactor de Kalkwasser:
- onde posso arranjar porcas de plástico com orelhas para usar na tampa do Reactor de Kalkwasser ?
- Quando é que colocam mais Kalk ? quando já não se vê o pó ou periodicamente visto que o pó que fica pode ter sido precipitado? Tinha ideia que ele é consumido, não tem contacto com o ar,  depois só adiciono mais Hidróxido de Cálcio, e faço uma limpeza de vez em quando. Coloquei cerca de 150g de Kalk na primeira vez, estiquei-me?
- vejo muitas bolhinhas de ar dentro reactor, não sei de onde vêm. A água si por cima por isso não devia ter nenhum ar mas vejo muitas bolhas mesmo agarradas às pareces do reactor, também acontece com vocês? se não tenho de investigar a causa. 

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Pedro,




> João Monteiro,
> desde que liguei o reactor de  Kalkwasser, o PH subio gradualmente desde 7.85 até 8,25. 
> Já que não tenho bomba peristáltica, estou a deixar sempre a reposição ligada mesmo quando o Reactor está a misturar o Kalk. Vai sempre água limpa (reactor é alto) e assim mantenho a reposição com adições o mais pequenas possível.


Também estou a fazer assim




> Vamos lá ver como evolui o PH a ver se me safo de colocar uma Peristática, mas depois de dixar a reposição continuamente ligada estabilizou mais.
>  - Uma peristática consegue empurrar/Puxar a água cerca de 20 metros ? 
> é que tenho o depósito de água de osmose numa divisão diferente, actualmente a ser empurrado pela bomba de reposição da Tunze.


Não tendo a certeza, penso que sim, devido ao modo de funcionamente da peristáltica




> Umas questões sobre o reactor de Kalkwasser:
> - onde posso arranjar porcas de plástico com orelhas para usar na tampa do Reactor de Kalkwasser ?


Esta não sei




> - Quando é que colocam mais Kalk ? quando já não se vê o pó ou periodicamente visto que o pó que fica pode ter sido precipitado? Tinha ideia que ele é consumido, não tem contacto com o ar,  depois só adiciono mais Hidróxido de Cálcio, e faço uma limpeza de vez em quando. Coloquei cerca de 150g de Kalk na primeira vez, estiquei-me?
> - vejo muitas bolhinhas de ar dentro reactor, não sei de onde vêm. A água si por cima por isso não devia ter nenhum ar mas vejo muitas bolhas mesmo agarradas às pareces do reactor, também acontece com vocês? se não tenho de investigar a causa.


Os 150g serão + ou - adequados consoante o tamanho do reactor.
Eu estou a colocar uma colher de sopa por semana (+/-), num Deltec KM 500. Não tenho bolhas.

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Apenas uma pequena actualização.

Aqui fica a imagem do aqua que está muito bem, teve muito poucas algas  e está em força com a alga coralina.



Já lá estão 3 rapazitos, os palhaços foi uma exigência das minhas filhas e o Yellow Tang, lá está, foi a minha mulher que mandou  :yb665: .

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Parece que estás no bom caminho :Palmas:  
Gosto muito do layout! :SbOk:  Tem muito espaço aberto!

Atentamente,

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Está muito bom... mas melhora colocando um fundo preto no vidro de trás.
Estas no bom caminho... mas não coloques mais peixes durante um meses, se conseguires  :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Mais uma actualização do aqua.

Imagem geral. Ainda falta colocar a parte de cima do móvel para tapar a calha e deixar apenas o aqua à vista.


Esta imagem dá uma ideia melhor da dimensão.


Vista de lado


Alguns corais


Fungia. Esta foto até nem saíu mal.


Sarcophiton ficou bem farfalhudo. Acho que ele gosta de ser coçado pela corrente.


Alguns corais adquiridos ao Gustavo. Todos os corais estão móveis e não estão nas posições definitivas.


O Vaidoso do Zebrassoma de crista levantada.


Esta imagem é para compararem com as iniciais em que se vê esta rocha toda branca pois entrou como rocha morta. Ao fim de 2 meses ningém diria que era rocha morta. Valeu bem apena esta rocha morta e a viva que comprei.


A Sump ficou mais densa. Faz-me lembrar aqueles concursos de quantas pessoas se conseguia colocar num mini.
O Reactor de Cálcio caber ali foi um autêntico milagre.


Sump do lado direito mais ao pormenor. Aquelas coisas à saída do Escumador são depósitos e esponjas de carvão activo para limitar a saída de resíduos de Ozono do escumador para o aqua.


Sump do Lado esquerdo. Destaco alguns pormenores. 
- As tomadas com interruptor que dão um jeitaço. 
- O "T" na bomba de retorno para alimentar o reactor de Cálcio. 
- O silenciador em PVC do escumador seguido de um silenciador da tunze (ruído zero na entrada de ar no escumador). O silenciador de PVC é um tubo com duas tampas e com furos justos em cada uma das tampas para entrar a mangueira de ar muito à justa. No interior tem lã de cada lado e granulado de carvão activo no meio para purificar e silenciar o ar que entra no escumador. 
A primeira entrada é feita pelo silenciador da tunze, que não sabia o que lhe fazer e assim os dois juntos ficou com ruído zero. Também tem um pouco de lã que troco de vez em quando pois fica mesmo preto ao fim de um tempo.
- Ventoinhas de refrigeração (ligadas a um controlado de temperatura.
- As saídas de Kalkwasser (transparente) e do reactor de Cálcio (a Azul).



Ventoinhas de 12mm para refrigeração do aqua super silenciosas, ou seja, não se ouvem. O fluxo não é excepcional, mas previligiei o silencio e com 6 ao todo (2 na sump e 4 no aqua) tem resultado para manter a temperatura entre os 26,2 e o 27,4 ºC. Umas viradas para a frente, para dissipar o calor das HQI e outras viradas para a água.
Ligadas a um controlador de temperatura que activa um primeiro de grupo de ventoinhas a uma determinada temperatura, uma na Sump e outra no aqua (para dissipar calor sem provocar muita evaporação), e um sengundo grupo de mais 4 se a temperatura subir mais 0,4 graus. Se a temperatura descer liga o aquecedor. Tudo é ajustável, está porreiro, mas doeu na carteira.
O controlador de temperatura podem ver na imagem direita da sump dentro de um tapperware.


Controlador de Co2 para o Reactor de cálcio.


Aqui um teste com fundo em dois tons de azul, Vai ficar o do lado direito.


Estou à espera que recomecem as importações para adquirir mais alguns peixes pois estou com os valores da água tudo a zero inclusivé Nitratos. 
Corais vou com calma pois quero ver como se dão os que tenho e depois logo se vê. Mas enfim se aparecer alguma oportunidade duvido que resista...

Noutro post irei colocar o setup completo, os parâmetros da água e pedir alguma ajuda que preciso para afinar o reactor de cálcio.

Abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Como sempre dou-te nota 10, :Pracima:  pela arrumaçao e progresso do aquario visto que tens feito tudo com muita calma, e tens comprado o material sempre entre os melhores,na minha opniao já podes por ai uns peixinhos.... :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
E parabens pela exelente pessoa que és. :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Gomes

> Como sempre dou-te nota 10, pela arrumaçao e progresso do aquario visto que tens feito tudo com muita calma, e tens comprado o material sempre entre os melhores,na minha opniao já podes por ai uns peixinhos....  
> E parabens pela exelente pessoa que és.



Obrigado Paulo,
como tu sabes isto vai andando devagar. Brevemente vou fazer mais umas aquisições de peso.

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

Sendo dos priveligiados a conhecer o caixote no decorrer do seu processo de maturação é de louvar a perfeição e o gosto com que é montado. 
É razão para dizer que é a imagem do bom amigo Pedro Gomes ao qual agradeço por me dar excelentes momentos de reef.

Um abraço,
João Pereira

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Obrigado João,
o facto de termos mais malucos deste hobby por perto torna tudo mais fácil e agradável quer nas visitas, quer nas conversas.
Um dia temos de criar por aqui um núcleo dos salgados da Malveira e arredores.

Preciso de ajuda com o Reactor de Cálcio que me está a desiquilibrar isto tudo.

Tenho o KH a 6 e Ca a 500 mg/lm. Consequência disso é a visível descoloração da alga coralina.

Desconfio que possa ser o facto das saídas dos reactores, de Kalkwasser e de Cálcio, estarem muito perto uma da outra e poder haver alguma precipitação. Pode-se ver na imagem da sump (lado direito) os tubos brancos e azul.
Mas a sump também não é muito grande, seria melhor colocar o Kalk a saír no compartimento do escumador (precipita fosfatos no escumador mas pode estragar a bomba, enfim...) e a saída do reactor de cálcio no último, da bomba de retorno ? mais afastado não consigo! alguma sugestão?
para já vou fazer isso para eliminar essa hipótese.

dados do Reactor schuran jetstream 100:
Co2 aberto apenas 5 horas
PH no interior 6,45 como manda a schuran
75 ml/Min
cerca de 60 bpm 

À saída estava:
20º KH
500 ca

Ora se à saída estava equilibrado (os dois estão altos), é bem possível que seja de estarem as duas saídas dos reactores muito perto, não vejo outra razão.

Para já estou a corrigir a situação mudando as saídas e colocando buffer de KH da aquacare.

Se não for isso o que é que poderá estar a provocar este desiquilibrio?

Já agora, para quem tiver este reactor da schuran, resolvi o problema da acomulação de muitas bolhas no topo do reactor fazendo a água sair um pouco acima do rector, descendo depis por uma mangueira desforrado e resulta. Esta solução vi no reefkeeping e resulta.
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...5&pagenumber=1
Agora só acumula algumas bolhas como é suposto para recirculação. O reactor já não parece uma garrafa de gasoza abanada...

Abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Marco Madeira

Parabens Pedro... gostei bastante do landscape !! Ao vivo deve ser ainda melhor...  :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Marco Obrigado,
se quiseres fazer uma visita é só dizer, tinha todo o gosto claro,  mas depois quero ver o cubo...  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Quanto ao reactor coloquei a saída deste no compartimento do escumador onde existe mais oxigénio contra ph mais baixo o C02 que pode sair de reactor.
A saída do Kalk deixei estar no compartimento do meio na passagem para o último compartimento (da bomba de retorno) onde a água circula mais.

Acham bem ?

Quem utiliza os dois como está a fazer em relação às saídas dos dois ?

Logo vou fazer mais medições a ver como evolui com o buffer de KH. Estou na dúvida de desligo completamente o C02 do reactor ou se o ponho a bulir apenas umas horas.

Abraço, 
Pedro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,

Parabéns pelo aqua e pelo landscape, está muito bom.




> Quanto ao reactor coloquei a saída deste no compartimento do escumador onde existe mais oxigénio contra ph mais baixo o C02 que pode sair de reactor.
> A saída do Kalk deixei estar no compartimento do meio na passagem para o último compartimento (da bomba de retorno) onde a água circula mais.
> 
> Acham bem ?
> 
> Quem utiliza os dois como está a fazer em relação às saídas dos dois ?


Eu tenho reactor de cálcio e um pseudo-reactor de kalk (na prática não passa de um recipiente de 80 litros com a água de reposição onde coloco hidróxido de cálcio e tenho uma bomba a trabalhar).

A saída do reactor de cálcio é feita para a segunda câmara da sump (a água ainda passa pelo escumador) e a do kalk na primeira câmara onde tenho uma circulação muito forte, promovendo assim a sua diluição imediata.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Pois é Pedro eu ja  te tinha dito para afastares as duas saidas,já houve aqui um topico em que falava de maus resultados das duas saidas perto uma da outra.
Outro companheiro que acabei de conheçer foi o Joao Pereira, que estava  com o Pedro quando vieram a minha casa ,é outro bom rapaz ,cá para o grupo,pessoa exelente. :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

Paulo Bravo,

Não posso passar indiferente a este comentário mas as vossas palavras demonstram mais uma vez os excelentes amigos que tenho conhecido precisamente na altura em que faço o meu primeiro ano de reef  :SbBiere5:   :SbSourire19:  , assim como o de melhor me vão ensinado, sempre disponiveis nos momentos mais complicados do reef. 
O resultado é muito para além da aquariofilia marinha, a motivação para pertencer a este grupo de novas gentes aos quais agradeço e ficarei sempre grato de amizade....  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

(Por ordem de 1º contacto) - Pedro Gomes, Daniel Pedro, Rogerio Gomes, Paulo Bravo.  :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Obrigado Diogo pelo teu input.

Paulo,
é verdade tu bem me avisaste, alías é por isso que eu digo que poderá ser disso, mas deveria ter mudado logo  :Icon Cry:  . 

Estive a ver os valores e no caso do KH testei mais que uma vez:
Ca 480
KH 10
PH 8,20

Os valores estão a ultrapassar um pouco o intervalo mais alto para os valores normais.
O KH subiu de 6 para 10  :EEK!:  . Abusei ligeiramente do buffer, mas não esperava esta subida rápida. As saídas dos reactores já estão afastadas, o Co2 continua fechado e vou monitorizar o consumo de KH e Ca e depois abro o Co2 para o reactor apenas para repor os valores consumidos. Vamos ver se consigo.

Concluindo dei comigo a brincar com o fogo, o reactor de Ca é potente e tenho de ir com mais calma, pois coloquei em risco a estabilidade do aqua que tinha conseguido apenas com Kalkwasser.

Abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,

Se os valores se mantiverem assim, estão excelentes! Vai dando notícias.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Há algum yempo que estava para fazer isto e agora é que foi.

Este é o Setup do meu aqua:

*Setup do meu aqua - Agosto de 2006*
Data de montagem Abril de 2006
Troca de 100% da água em Maio de 2006, depois de curar a rocha viva.

Sistema de circulação  por Cifão

*Dimensão:* 
135 comp x 70 Larg x 65 Alt

*Areão*
3 cm de areão de coral de 3 mm Aquarium Systems

*Rocha Viva 80 kg:*
cerca de 40 kg rocha morta já colonizada
40 kg de Rocha Viva

*TPAs (trocas parciais de água)*
70L de 15 em 15 dias (media) com água natural, ainda nunca utilizei Sal.

*Circulação:* 
Bomba de retorno - Ehein 1262 3400L/H;
2 x Tunze 6000 7000 L/h
1 x unze 6100 12000 L/h
Multi controlador Tunze

*Iluminação*
2 x 250 HQI + 2 x 80W Actínicas + 2 x 80w Brancas

*Fotoperíodo de 9h*
18h às 03h - Actínicas
18h às 21 - Fluresecentes brancas
21 às 02 - HQI (5h apenas mas vou aumentando progressivamente)

*Refrigeração / aquecimento*
Controlador RKC CB100, que controla 3 temperaturas:
26,2ºC - Activa 1º grupo ventoinhas, uma na sump e outra no aqua 
26,6ºC - Activa 2º grupo ventoinhas, com mais uma na Sump e três no aqua
25,6 ºC - Activa aquecimento com dois Aquecedores 300w Cada

*Reposição*
Controlador de nível Tunze

*Outros Equipamentos*
Ozonizador - Aquazone PLus 200
Dosagem media 70 mg/l

Medidor de PH PinPOint PH Monitor

Reactor de Kalkwasser DIY - utilizado com a  reposição

Reactor de Cálcio - Schuram jetstream 100
Controlador de CO2 PinPoint PH Controller
Válvula celuloide - AB aqualine (Aqua-medic)

Ainda em testes:
circulação - aproximadamente 70 ml/Min
Co2 - 1 bolha por segundo
Ph entre 6,30 e 6,50
Adição de Co2 5h/dia, quando as luzes estão ligadas para contrapor à subida do PH.

Valores à saida do reactor:
KH 20º
Ca 500 mg/l
Ph 6,60

*Valores da água/Aqua:*

Temperatura do aqua oscila entre 26,2 e 27,4 ºC
PH 8,10 a 8,30
Potencial redox 400 mV

Valores da água
Amónia = 0
Nitritos = 0
Nitratos = 0
Fosfatos = 0
KH 7º (antes do reactor de Cálcio que está em testes) 
Ca = 380 mg/l (antes do reactor de Cálcio que está em testes) 

*Alimentação*
Peixes - Comida eferecida dus vezes por dia. Congelada e flocos
Invertebrados - Plancton Congelado
Fungia - Camarão e afins

*Peixes*
1 Zebrassoma Flavescens
2 Amphiprion Ocellaris 
1 Salária fasciatus

*Corais* (alguns ainda por identificar correctamente...)
Fungia
Pocilopora Castanha
Seriotopora Histrix
Montipora verde
Montipora Digitatus
Porite
Acropora Verde
Acropora pontas rosa

*equipa de Limpeza*
Hermitas patas brancas, vermelhas azuis e verdes - Cerca de 15
20 Nassários
10 Ceriths

Abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Bom sobre a história do RA fechei o Co2 durante uma semana para o aqua estabilizar e agora voltei a fazer um ensaio com estes resultados:

Situação anterior:
O KH foi colocado a 10º com um buffer e depois caíu para 7º ao ritmo de 1º/dia
O Ca estava a 480 g/l e caíu a cerca de 20 Mg/l por dia

*NOVO ENSAIO:*

*Reactor cálcio - 28 Ago*
70 ml
90 bpm

Demora cerca de 1h para chegar ao PH de 6,40, onde é estabilizado.

Teste antes de fornecer Co2:
ca 400
KH 6
____________________________
*Ago 28 - Co2 on das 19h15m até 02h (7h)*Teste às 02h 
manteve-se KH e Ca

___________________________
*29 AGO - C02 on das 21h às 02h (5h)*

Teste às 02h
KH 7
Ca 460
________________________________
*30 AGO - Co2 on das 21h às às 00h (3h)*

Teste às 02h
KH7
Ca 520  :EEK!:  

Magésio 1180

PH tem-se mantido sempre entre os 8,15 e os 8,40.

Magnésio deveria estar a cerca de 1300 certo, será este o problema de subir muito o Ca e manter o KH baixo ? 

Pelo teste também me parece que o reacto sobe por cada 3h a 4h (excluindo o primeiro dia) o KH em 0,5º e o Ca em 50mg/L.

De facto parece subir o KH lentamente e o CA muito depressa, o que me dificulta as coisas

Como eu ainda tenho pouco consumo de Ca se calhar o melhor mesmo é utilizar o Reactor apenas alguns dias por semana, assim reponho um pouco do KH e Ca sem rebentar com a escala do Ca. Tenho algum medo é das oscilações. 

Júlio,
tens um Reactor destes não tens ?(Jetstream 1) como tens o teu setup ? Entrada, Co2, usas Peristáltica ou a bomba de retorno para fazer entrar água no reactor?...

Sugestões são bem vindas 

Abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pedro,

Eu tenho um reacto de cálcio desses mas ainda não o montei, pelo que não posso dar ajuda ao nível da regulação. Só o devo montar daqui por uns meses, quando o aquário tiver sensivelmente 1 ano de maturação. 
Entendo que no momento não tenho consumo de cálcio suficiente para justificar a adição e poderá causar mais desequilíbrios que vantagens evidentes.
Por enquanto, uso apenas o reactor de kalkwasser, que tem sido bastante para dar conta do recado, quer em termos de Kh, quer de Ca (excepto durante as minhas férias em que algo correu mal com o meu "aquasitter").
Tenho a saída de kalk directa para o aquário; a do reactor de Ca será para a sump, precisamente para evitar problemas de precipitação.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Onde adquiriste o RKC CB100? está completo? é só ligar fichas? Quanto custou?

Obrigado,

R(\/)G

P.S: já agora umas fotos actualizadas a malta agradecia  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Não consigo perceber...

Deixei de colocar Kalk, não tenho reactor de Ca a funcionar, não coloco qualquer tipo de trace elements e tenho constantemente o ca a 560 e KH a 6 (utilizei testes diferentes e dão o mesmo valor ou perto).
Tenho poucos corais duros, ceca de 10 (pequenos), já deviam consumir algum calcio.

Se não adiciono Ca como é que é possível ter estes valores ? Como é possível ter o Ca tão alto e, acho eu, a precipitar-me o KH ? 

Últimos testes:
ph 8,20
kh 6
Ca 560  :EEK!:  
Mg 940
TPAs de 15 em 15 dias (70 Litros para um aqua de 700).

Coloquei buffer de KH e algum mg e ficou assim:
kh 10
Ca 520
Mg 1080

Três dias depois:
kh 6
Ca 560
Mg 1040


O Mg está baixo, deveria estar a 1300, será o suficiente para manter este desiquilibrio ? será a falta de outros trace elements?

Para já vou subir o Mg e depois vou começar a adicionar outros trace elements a ver o que dá.

Alguém tem alguma ideia ?

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Só para acrescentar que a primeira solução que vou optar é mesmo por fazer umas boas TPAs com água natural e depois logo vejo como ficam as coisas, mas realmente é intrigante qual será a minha fonte de tanto ca, se não utilizo Kalk nem Reactor de Ca  :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Anteriormente estavas a usar o Reactor de calcio de dia e o de kalk á noite?
Com que distancia estão afastadas as saidas de ambos ? Durante a utilização do R.C. tinhas o reactor ligado quantas horas?
Normalmente quando se introduz o reactor de cálcio, deve-se começar com 2 horas de utilização e ir aumentando o numero de horas de forma muito progressiva.

Acho que o valores que referes, apesar de não serem os ideais, não querem dizer que vai haver  1 desastre no aquario. Acho que o facto de teres começado a usar buffer´s á grande  :Smile:  e adicionares elementos separadamente em nada ajuda / ajudou  a situação.

Outra questão que te queria colocar: Não tendo corais duros em quantidade e tamanho significativos para quê a utilização do reactor de cálcio  ou de ambos em simultaneo?

Acredito que os corais que tens consumam uma infima parte do cálcio que estás a adicionar ao sistema, e dai esse valor algo elevado.

Acho que o objectivo não deve ser atingir os valores ideiais a qualquer custo, normalmente isso implica algumas medidas e com alguma precipitação á mistura que acabam por ser mais prejudiciais que benéficas. Junta-se isto para equilibrar X, depois essa adição implica o desiquilibrio de Y, e assim sucessivamente até estar tudo destabilizado  :Smile: 

Se quiseres subir um pouco o Kh alterna as mudas de água natural com as mudas de agua salinada. Esse valor de 6 não é nada de anormal, nem acho que te devas preocupar muito com isso.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Concordo em absoluto com o Gil!!! (sim é raro!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  ) De facto um valor de kh de 6 não é um desastre e posso dizer-te que no meu aqua anda sempre próximo desse valor. Seria como é óbvio melhor ter 8 ou 10 mas isso parece-me algo de utópico.

O maior problema em aquas de recife é queremos ter os valores ideias à força. Isso por vezes nunca acontece e podemos ter reefs muito saudáveis. Não querendo puxar a braza à minha sardinha, acho que posso referir o meu!

Na minha opinião deveria parar a adição de produtos para tentar equilibrar as coisas e deixares o teu aquário equilibrar-se por si. Manter um regime de TPA´s constantes é neste caso essencial. Nunca utilizei água salinada e se calhar por isso não tenho valores ideiais.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola Pedro...
É isso mesmo. Nao stresses... deixa andar e faz as tpa´s regulares que costumas fazer. Antes de olhares para esses valores, olha para o teu aquario. Está tudo bem com os corais?? a alga coralina esta porreira... com boa cor e a crecer? ... deixa andar... não te ponhas a inventar que a maior parte das vezes é pior...
 Ve lá que até estes dois estão de acordo...  :SbSourire2:   :SbOk:   :Whistle:  .

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Ve lá que até estes dois estão de acordo...    .


 :SbOk:  

É o chamado consenso geral

----------


## Pedro Gomes

hehe, esta do consenso confesso que foi fixe  :SbOk:  .

Obrigado pelas opiniões. 
Eu tinha a ideia que KH de 6 era realmente muito baixo, tenho ideia de que 7 seria o valor mínimo a manter e 8 a 10 o ideal, mas se assim é tudo bem, melhor. Agora, Ca a 560 assustou-me um pouco, para mais sem ter fonte nenhuma de ca.

Gil,
há umas duas semanas que não ponho kalk no aqua e o reactor de Ca ainda à mais tempo que não funciona, é por isso que não entendo qual é a fonte do Ca e porque está tão alto.
Ainda tenho uns 10 corais duros, se bem que pequenos, mas de facto devem consumir pouco Ca.

A opção para já é fazer umas trocas de água um pouco mais intensas a ver se estabilizo o aqua.

Brevemente colocarei uma actualização do aqua que está completamente diferente em termos de layout.

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pedro,

Equilíbrio e estabilidade são as palavra de ordem.
Quanto ao equilíbrio, dá uma leitura neste artigo: http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/nov2002/chem.htm

Mas encara-o com calma,e não com a obsessão de atingir os valores ideais. Mesmo não existindo, a estabilidade da água compensa muita coisa

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro

Antes de mais o meu pedido de desculpas por não te ter ainda respondido a questão do reactor de cálcio.

Em minha opinião deverias fazer o seguinte.

Em primeiro lugar, suspender todos os "pinga-pinga" que eventualmente estejas a adicionar, excepto o Kalkwasser na reposição.

Aumentar o numero de trocas de agua, ou aumentar a litragem das trocas pelo menos para o dobro.

Deixa amadurecer o sistema e só mais tarde liga o reactor de cálcio.

A regulagem do Shuran é muito simples. Do que tenho lido, básicamente trata-se de uma regulagem de 50/50 (CO2/Ml por minuto), mas isto vai depender mais tarde dos consumos do teu sistema. Não é possivel a mim, nem a ninguem, dar-te esses valores exactos.

Os meus parabêns mais uma vez pela tua montagem.

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Julio,
obrigado.

Em relação ao Schuran já o vendi mesmo, mas obrigado na mesma.

Já não estava a adicionar nada, nem Kalk, nem reactor de Ca por isso o meu espanto sobre o valor do Ca tão alto.

A opção é mesmo fazer umas trocas de água mais avantajadas, o que já comecei a fazer.

Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

então o aquário ainda é vivo?

----------


## Pedro Gomes

Boas Nuno,
Achei engraçado recuperares este post  :SbOk2:  .

Este aquário já deu muitas voltas já morreu,já ressuscitou, mas ainda está activo. Já que te deste ao trabalho de perguntar, vou reabilitar este post. Culpa tua!

Se falhar e ter problemas dá muita experiência, então agora eu só um dos mais experientes  :yb665: .

O áqua estava até bastante bem, mesmo depois desta overdose de Cálcio,mas apanhei uma alga manhosa, "Dictyota" de seu nome, que não consegui erradicar, nem esfregndo, nem com predadores (Tipo o naso), nem nada que tentasse. Tinha duas hipóteses, terminar tudo ou recomeçar.

Como o bem mais importante eram os peixes, separei estes do áqua e toca a recomeçar. Desmontei o áqua todo e, muita atenção, não façam isto lá em casa que é perigoso..., fervi toda a rocha que tinha num caldeirão  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620: . ou era assim ou tinha de a mandar fora. 

Remontei o áqua, agora com DSB, coloquei mais um pouco de rocha viva (ao fim de uns meses toda a rocha está colonizada), montei um pequeno refúgio superior e reorientei os meu objectivos para ter um FOWLR, apostanto em Anjos e Borboletas. 
Já tinha alguns peixes, nomeadamente um Centropyge Bispinosus e um Chaetodon punctatofasciatus e estava a caminhar bem. 

Mesmo assim faltava-me passar por uma experiência básica que me obrigou a mudar os meis procedimentos de introdução de peixes/quarentena. Um deles veio com crypto da loja e o que na loja não se via, em casa era evidente. Tive um surto de crypto e lá se foram os peixes... :EEK!:  primeiro tratamento com hiposalinidade, não foi suficiente e depois o tratamento com cobre, do qual sobreviveu o hepatus (o culpado de multiplicação do surto!!! Maricas e stressado com as novas entradas!)

Conclusão:
- tinha mais umas lições a aprender... :Admirado:  

O Áqua agora está bem, está de quarentena até prefazer 6 semanas sem peixes (para quebrar o ciclo do crypto)  e o Hepatus já cumpriu o tratamento de cobre e está de saúde. Terminando a quarentena do aqua volto a colocar o Hepatus e começo a adicionar mais peixes, provavelmente, 1, máximo 2 de cada vez, mas sempre passando por uma quarentena rígida, provavelmente com cobre.

Logo a ver se coloco umas fotos. Não tem peixes nem corais, mas está bonito na mesma  :yb665: . Claro não são daqueles aqua espetaculares cheios de corais, mas de um que sobrevive e persiste às adversidades do hobby!

A ver se faço uma actualização do setup actual e vou colocando os desenvolvimentos.

Desculpa lá a seca, mas deste a deixa para reactivar este post. 

Abraço,
Pedro Gomes

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Pedro desde já os meus Parabéns pela grande vontade que tives-te em manter vivo o teu aquario  :Palmas:    como tanto desastre se fosse comigo talvez já o tinha desmontado e não me chateava mais (ou talvez não)

em relação ao futuro, espero que tenhas sorte e que des noticias ao pessoal, agrada-me saber que reactivei este tópico pois o aquário era uma maravilha e pelo que vi ainda voltara a ser, e é por isso que o pessoal vai ca estar a cravar-te fotos e novidade desse teu mundo subaquático :Coradoeolhos:  


Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas tive a ler o teu post e pena tudo aquilo que aconteceu, mas gostei de ver que apesar de tudo nao desistis te do hobbie, muita boa gente se calhar tinha desistido (talvez ate eu quem sabe :yb663:  )
Como estamos neste momento? Fotos nao ha?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Alguém sabe como está este projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas 

Como esta este projecto?
Ha novidades?

 :SbOk3:

----------

